# How to remove the stub axle?



## Clubracer (May 8, 2010)

Help! I'm trying to replace a stub axle on my 99 Cabrio with rear drums, but I'm stuck. I have the drums off. There are four bolts that hold the stub axle on, but they are behind a round sheet-metal shield. How do I remove this oil shield, so that I can get to the bolt heads?? Thanks.


----------



## Clubracer (May 8, 2010)

Anyone? Here is a pic showing the inner shield that I need to remove: 

http://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0BzYglyMBlNMFNGVhNGZiNDgtMmY4Zi00YWQ2LWE2MWMtYTk3NGNkZTM2ZDUz&hl=en


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Are you sure the bolt heads are behind the shield, or on the back-side of the axle. This should be an easy remove 4 bolts and swap stubbies. 

Looked at the pic, and that looks like fun.  Does that dust shield come off?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

The round shield is an optional grease seal cover used on some models and left off the car after many service the rear axles or brakes. 

They are simply friction fit on the axle shaft, and will come right off if you pull or pry them. Leave them off when done if you like, they don;t seem to make much of a difference.


----------



## Clubracer (May 8, 2010)

OK, thanks a lot. I will try a bigger pry bar. Good to know that the shield is optional. 

The shield definately needs to come off to get the four bolts out.


----------

